# Tankmates for Bluegill



## Twitch (Jan 17, 2008)

I was wondering if there are any species of fish that can be kept with a bluegill. At the moment he is very small (only about an inch long) but as he grows older, I am going to increase the size of his tank. I was told bluegill are aggressive and you can only keep other bluegill or other aggressive fish in with them. So lets say I had a 55g tank and a 75g tank. What could I put in each, given the bluegill was living in each one? (meaning if I housed him in a 55, what could I put with him, and if I housed him in a 75g, what could I put with him?)

And is there anything that can go with him while he is small?


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

Twitch said:


> I was wondering if there are any species of fish that can be kept with a bluegill. At the moment he is very small (only about an inch long) but as he grows older, I am going to increase the size of his tank. I was told bluegill are aggressive and you can only keep other bluegill or other aggressive fish in with them. So lets say I had a 55g tank and a 75g tank. What could I put in each, given the bluegill was living in each one? (meaning if I housed him in a 55, what could I put with him, and if I housed him in a 75g, what could I put with him?)
> 
> And is there anything that can go with him while he is small?



it's also called a brem =) a tasty fish not that im gonna eat yours.all i can find on it is linked to fishing and after reading the articles i think a pleco for algae cleaning and a species only tank would be a good idea something like keeping an arowana or a flower horn. it also grows up to 16 inches so it's gonna have a lot of waste and need a lot of space.


----------



## Twitch (Jan 17, 2008)

So keep him with only those of his own species and possibly a pleco for the algae. Got it. But where would I find more bluegill? 

(And should I get the pleco now so that it grows with the bluegill? I've heard that is good to do with aggressive fish)


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

a pleco is a common sight in any fw tank the common type get quite big around 3 feet thats why we can house them in predator tanks. is says bream are very spread out fish in america and a fishing trip or catching one from the wild should be the easiest way to get it.pls i read in a book they are best kept in large species tanks in a group, or with similar-sized robust North American fish. Smaller fish are likely to be eaten or nipped.so i guess yo don't have to have a species only tank in the 75 g.Bluegills are unfussy eaters, they should be fed high quality pellets or flake and supplemented with foods like bloodwormts, shrimp, earthworms, crickets and wingless fruit flies. May also accept some vegetable material. Feed once or twice a day. Keep this fish in large well-filtered tanks. Planting should be robust and should lack very bright lighting.this is their normal behavior in the wild. they shoal in 20-30 individuals in a group.


----------



## Twitch (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm guessing the answer to this question is a no but can you keep dinosaur bichirs with bluegill or are they not compatible? 

I suppose I could go fishing for tankmates when he gets bigger but it would be nice to have more than one fish swimming around. 

Thanks for all your help.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

